# Mantis Instant Shine



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

http://www.jmldirect.com/Mantis-Instant-Shine-PM4201/

Just seen this advert on TV.

There is no way that can possibly work, and is priced at £9.99

Has anyone tried it out?

*ALSO ADDED AFTER FIRST POST
*
http://www.carplan.co.uk/index.cfm?category=88

DEMON SHINE - all these products coming to market


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

would work at removing dirt but it would also swirl the paint to buggery...


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

That was my thinking aswell.

Just not used to seeing this kinda stuff in Tesco and especailly carrying a price tag of £10.


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Just added to the first post, we now have demon shine pour on product


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

it makes me laugh how hard they make it look to carry a bucket and put a hosepipe on ha


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Is it not the same stuff as discussed here?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=181059

Still nobody seems to be able to determine how much product there is in the bottle.

Steve O.


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Two comments, as well as the concern over swirlmarks,

1. the rally car I assume would be at least part vinyl wrapped, for the decals, so they may not be applying it direct to the paintwork,

2. the amount of product he was using for the small bit of panel would make it very expensive, IMHO, in addition to the number of cloths he would have to use.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

-Casper- said:


> http://www.jmldirect.com/Mantis-Instant-Shine-PM4201/
> 
> Just seen this advert on TV.
> 
> ...


Two totally different products for totally different purposes my friend


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Two totally different products for totally different purposes my friend


Yes it looks like it is positioned as a waterless wash product - like ONR or Showroom Shine (and similar - Proshine or whatever it's called).

Steve O.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Nothing wrong with Demon shine, good as a drying aid and will add some shine to the car. I use it diluted as a clay lube as well, dirt cheap and works great.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

The mantis stuff is just a QD, but marketed differently. Demon shine is rated by a few on here. Everything I've read suggests it works very well.


----------

